# Sky Q - Feedback?



## Gordon Gekko (9 Aug 2016)

Hi

Has anyone here signed up for Sky Q yet, and if so what's your view on it?

Many thanks.


----------



## Dewdropdeb (10 Oct 2016)

Yep - box and menu slicker, but otherwise have yet to see difference from old sky.


----------



## tallpaul (10 Oct 2016)

Does Sky Q use a different LNB in the dish?? If so, this would be a dealbreaker for me as I use Freesat which would not be compatible. In addition having a unique LNB would run the risk of being tied to Sky forever (or having two satellite dishes...)


----------



## Leo (10 Oct 2016)

tallpaul said:


> Does Sky Q use a different LNB in the dish?? If so, this would be a dealbreaker for me as I use Freesat which would not be compatible. In addition having a unique LNB would run the risk of being tied to Sky forever (or having two satellite dishes...)



There are other options...


----------

